# Game 22: Grizzlies @ Heat (12/13/09 6:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Sunday, December 13th, 2009 | 6:00 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups* 

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]



*Heat Bench*
Carlos Arroyo
Daequan Cook
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Chris Quinn
Shavlik Randolph
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Yakhouba Diawara​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JO will be back but Q-Rich will miss this game. 

Link

One drawback to Q has been injuries. We're a different team when he's healthy and hitting 3's.

As for the opponent. Should be a tough game. The Grizzlies are athletic and added a regular Heat killer in Randolph.

Gotta start getting some home wins.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

You aren't supposed to put Zach Randolph's picture in the game thread. :smackalot:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

again, we were being serious? :laugh: 

alright, I'll do it then


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL, this is the first time we're trying this right? Let's see how it works

Hopefully Wade's sprained right wrist doesn't hamper him


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

It's great to see Dorell's face in that starting line-up, it's been too long since I've been confident he'll be able to do some form of job.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Agreed. I think we have to get him in there, as he is our best matchup for Rudy Gay. Hopefully Dorell can keep growing in confidence and get his game going.

Here's to hoping our voodoo doll kills any momentum that Randolph has going 

Hoping that Beas and Wade can dominate, and Mario can atleast show up.


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

Grizz fan here. Good luck!
Looking forward to watch Mayo vs Wade and checking if thabust has made some improvements compared to his last games. Also I would like to see Gay going against Beasley, at least a couple of plays

Unfortunately, I predict the heat to win a close one (Prediction: Heat wins 97-93).


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Spo-radic further demonstrates his idiocy by choosing to start someone who hasn't played all season, and sucks.

Yak Diarrhea in the starting line-up today.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

You are kidding me, arent you Jace...?

Khouba? Honestly...wtf


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Diawara is only going to get about 8 minutes this game. Or he will get 35. Either way, what the HELL Spo??


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Cook should play tonight, but then again, with JO out the last game I assumed our best back up C would get a minute or two. You never know with Sporadic.

Wow, Beasley gets mauled on one end with no call. JO gets a terrific block on the other and called for a foul.

This is one reason we're .500 at home. We don't get home calls, we get road calls at home. Its absurd.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another slow start at home. This is ridiculous.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Sweet start


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh and lol at the refs on that Beasley sequence


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade's bleeding. He must have smacked himself...

******* refs.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Spo needs to get 2 techs right now and just get ejected. These refs are nuts tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

A Jamaal sighting.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Wade stuffed by the rim again.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

What the **** is Diawara still doing on the floor


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh look, more fouls


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

These refs are a joke. If those are fouls then call them on our end as well. I'm ready to turn this off.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dorell for 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

James Jones in and immediately fouls someone.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice hook by Dorell


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, wtf was that Dorell?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We're great at this losing stuff.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

James Jones took the foul on Tinsley to prevent an easy layup and then they don't call it. Amazing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another horrible end to a quarter.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Not even competing. Im not sure whether the chicken comes before the egg in this circumstance or the other way around, but the way this team is playing right now it doesn't deserve a bigger crowd than this.

Thank you Wade.


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

Great first quarter for memphis. Thabust has looked like if hey may actually stay in the NBA after his rookie contract expires! :rofl:

Gay and mayo hot so far... problem with memphis is that they don't have any scorer of the bench so usually they lost their leads


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

You can't start a guy like Diawara and expect to have team success in the NBA. It's not a coincidence that the more talented teams win more games.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I blame the Diawara start, that **** only lowers team morale when a scrub like that gets a start out of nowhere.



Ok, I'm only kidding, but seriously. Why the **** would you randomly start him? Why are we turning the ball over every possession and letting Rudy Gay have his own dunk contest?


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

Sam young ! 2nd round steal


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL. We're going to get blown out by the Grizz at home. Not sure if it wasn't 8 on 5 we'd have a chance either the way we're playing.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Hah, they were even reluctant to call that foul for Wright despite the clear contact faaaar away from the ball


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

Thabooooooom


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beasley is playing like dog**** today. Absolute liability right now


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We just cant do anything right.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Every player has career games against us.

Mike looks pretty crappy so far. I guess that's what happens when you leave for SoBe at 2 AM (with Daequan). I wonder how late they stayed out and if that's a regular thing for them.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Terrible shot Wade, especially at such a juncture. Bail out board and putback for JO.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

beautiful pass by Mario


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

If only we could rebound...

Dorell for 333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Dorell

Dorell playing great tonight


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice surge there, maybe I should stay on the futon for this game.


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

Grizzlies with their mental lapses already


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Ya think maybe we should have started Wright instead of Diawara? Hmm.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey Spo, starting Diawara over Dorell was genius.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

[email protected] becoming one of our best 3-point-shooters lately. That was always one of the big knocks on him when considering him as a starter. If he can remain a threat from there, Diawarra should never touch a pair of HEAT shorts again (when all are healthy).


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dorell2JO


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Dorell is seriously the best point guard on this roster. I haven't seen any of those other clowns create and setup JO like that.


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

The grizzlies would be at least 2 or 3 wins better if they were running their offense through gasol


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gasol, Gay and Mayo are killing us. Gotta find a way to slow at least 2 of them down.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, they have 56 points and there's still over 3 minutes left in the half


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So I'm sold on going after Rudy Gay this summer :laugh:


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

And people said that Z-bo was a selfish cancer that was going to destroy the grizzlies


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

We can't buy a call. Things that are fouls on their end aren't fouls on our end. Chalmers got pushed out of bounds.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I hope Beasley stares long and hard at that 2 and 1 at halftime


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Anyone remember the last time Wade hit a mid range shot? I guess he hit a couple against the Kings?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

62-49 at the half

Gasol, Gay and Mayo almost at or already surpassing their season averages.


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

So would Miami trade beasley for gay now ? Or it would be like last year when Riley asked for Gay + conley + #5 pick?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Why don't we box out centers...ever?



PoetLaureate said:


> Dorell is seriously the best point guard on this roster. I haven't seen any of those other clowns create and setup JO like that.


Rio has had some nice _2JOs this season.



Wade2Bease said:


> So I'm sold on going after Rudy Gay this summer :laugh:


Seriously. He's looked better than tonight than I've seen Joe Johnson look in awhile. His athleticism would be nice consolation prize to that James guy.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

carlos710 said:


> So would Miami trade beasley for gay now ? Or it would be like last year when Riley asked for Gay + conley + #5 pick?


Do all Grizzlies fans form their opinions after 1 game? Surely you must think "thabust" is worth a #1 pick by himself now after that first half as well?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

carlos710 said:


> So would Miami trade beasley for gay now ? Or it would be like last year when Riley asked for Gay + conley + #5 pick?


No. Not when we can offer Gay a contract this summer and hope the Grizzlies wouldnt match.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

carlos710 said:


> So would Miami trade beasley for gay now ? Or it would be like last year when Riley asked for Gay + conley + #5 pick?


We know you're excited little buddy, and we're quite excited for you, but one half of basketball does not change one's view of personnel matters. No, we would not trade Beasley for Gay now without you guys sweetening it up.


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

PoetLaureate said:


> Do all Grizzlies fans form their opinions after 1 game? Surely you must think "thabust" is worth a #1 pick by himself now after that first half as well?


Thabust will always be a bust 

But Gay certainly has been better than Beasley all season, and he was better than beasley at the same age as well. No reason to get offended, is not like Beasley is an all-time great. Obviously there are many players better than him in the league.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow at us getting smashed on the boards...Where are our big men?

Dorell, nice. Wade, nice...everyone else...crap!

Where art thou Beasley?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

carlos710 said:


> Thabust will always be a bust
> 
> But Gay certainly has been better than Beasley all season, and he was better than beasley at the same age as well. No reason to get offended, is not like Beasley is an all-time great. Obviously there are a lot of players better than him in the league.


No one got offended. What kind of response were you expecting after a smart *** comment about a Heat player on a Heat board?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Sick move by JO. He's really getting better and better throughout the season.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thats it Mike.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

carlos710 said:


> Thabust will always be a bust
> 
> But Gay certainly has been better than Beasley all season, and he was better than beasley at the same age as well. No reason to get offended, is not like Beasley is an all-time great. Obviously there are many players better than him in the league.


That's incredibly fantastic, but that's not how basketball analysis works. Was Gay playing at the same position as a title-proven PF, sharing the scoring load with the league-leading scorer, who was quite recently a Finals MVP? Didn't think so since no Memphis player has ever sniffed any of those honors.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

One shot and they score. All the time.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Its not about getting offended. You're being brash and stupid on an opposing team's board. Honestly, stop and think; what did you expect?


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

I find interesting that beasley offense always seems to start in the perimeter, when he is your PF. Is it always like that or the heat don't want him to go against Z-bo in the post ?

And I have no further comment related to gay vs beasley!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Holy ****, Chalmers did something


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We are so bad.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL @ Fiorentino with "That Gay drive." Imagine all of the gold lines if he played here.

But seriously, we have to stop fouling guys softly WHILE they're going up for lay-ups. That's twice Wright has done it on Gay.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beasley's decision making has been awful this game. Gasol gives you space, take the J.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

It feels like they never miss.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Arroyo in. Why?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Arroyo? Oh man...where's Cook?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel now in. Spo looking for any combination that might work.

But still no DQ.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This is an *** whooping.

2 games in a row now where we have not competed at all.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is hard to stomach.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

OK. We're throwing this game. I don't know why but I'm convinced.

Shut-up and let me have my beliefs.


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

I stand by my prediction of this being a close game. The grizzlies are a very young team that usually implodes when they have some pressure from the rival, and Hollins is also a young/terrible coach that hardly makes any in-game adjustment.

And lol at thabust, this actually maybe one of hist best games of the season so far :lol:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

How can this happen? How can we get blown out hard by the Grizz at home?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We better offer Rudy Gay a large contract this offseason.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Gay wide open at the three-point-line.

One day we're going to update our defense philosophy, I guarantee it. We just need to root on 4-5 consecutive seasons leading the league in opponent 3 pt fg makes. God I hate how expose our rotations leave us.


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

MB30 said:


> How can this happen? How can we get blown out hard by the Grizz at home?


After starting the season 1-8 (and letting iverson go, signing tinsley) the grizzlies have been 8-5. Not exactly a championship caliber team, but they are playing at their potential now.

The grizzlies will also bring von wafer next week. It will be interesting if he can provide a boost from the bench


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MB30 said:


> How can this happen? How can we get blown out hard by the Grizz at home?


Because we suck at home.

I mean, how can we go to Orlando and win, got to LA and lose on a miracle shot by Kobe, yet lose at home to the Wizards, Grizzlies, OKC and need a 3 at the buzzer to beat the nets? :whoknows:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm not impressed with Rudy Gay, this is probably his best performance of the season and the Heat are defending him as if they were high school players. He is good, but not as good as we are making him look.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Gay wide open at the three-point-line.
> 
> One day we're going to update our defense philosophy, I guarantee it. We just need to root on 4-5 consecutive seasons leading the league in opponent 3 pt fg makes. God I hate how expose our rotations leave us.


And the hard help D no doubt hurts us when it comes to rebounding as well.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Has Beas really played 12 minutes? I know he's sucked...but wow


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

One bright spot- the voodoo doll has worked on Randolph


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

PoetLaureate said:


> I'm not impressed with Rudy Gay, this is probably his best performance of the season and the Heat are defending him as if they were high school players. He is good, but not as good as we are making him look.


This is true. He never has been a great 3pt shooter (33% this season) and he is 6-10 today. He is also making some contested jump shots that he loves to take. Probably the biggest thing is that the heat are letting him get to the basket far too easy and he is hot from 3pt land today


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bease said:


> And the hard help D no doubt hurts us when it comes to rebounding as well.


Yup. The system just about sucks, and the players constantly get blamed for it. I dont know how spo feels since he inherited it, but it needs to change ASAP.

37 Gay points


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beas went to the hole a couple times, didn't get any calls, then went into jumpshot mode the rest of the game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gay is going for 50


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ Yeah, but its not like UD has done anything either, and he's still getting burn?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Maybe someone could run with Gay in transition, just once? He's nowhere NEAR as good as we're making him look. This is beyond embarrassing. This team has played like crap pretty much since the first Wizards game. I dont know if I gave him a pass last year, but Spo's coaching is sticking out like sore genitals this year.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

MB30 said:


> ^ Yeah, but its not like UD has done anything either, and he's still getting burn?


Haven't you noticed how much better the defense has looked with UD out there?


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

Mario chalmers is leading the heat in rebounds with 5


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

carlos710 said:


> This is true. He never has been a great 3pt shooter (33% this season) and he is 6-10 today. He is also making some contested jump shots that he loves to take. Probably the biggest thing is that the heat are letting him get to the basket far too easy and he is hot from 3pt land today


Not sure what him being 6-10 from the FT line has to do with his 3pt percentage, but I've seen some crazy arguments on here lately...


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

Jace said:


> Not sure what him being 6-10 from the FT line has to do with his 3pt percentage, but I've seen some crazy arguments on here lately...


oh ****, I was looking at the box score and saw 6-10 and thought it was 3pt shots. sorry


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

PoetLaureate said:


> Haven't you noticed how much better the defense has looked with UD out there?


Im not watching the game - so, no.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I dont care how much he is struggling. We have to continue playing DQ until he gets out of the slump. 

we need the DQ of the 1st half of last season badly.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

down 30. I've had enough of this game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Funny seeing an already empty crowd empty out. Ive seen HEAT practices with more fans.

Is it 4 losses in a row at home now?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Funny seeing an already empty crowd empty out. Ive seen HEAT practices with more fans.
> 
> Is it 4 losses in a row at home now?


yup, to the Wizards, Celtics, Dallas and now the Grizzlies.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bease said:


> I dont care how much he is struggling. We have to continue playing DQ until he gets out of the slump.
> 
> we need the DQ of the 1st half of last season badly.


I was just thinking the same thing. We need him too much to just freeze him out like this. My Spo disapproval grows daily.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

-Waive Arroyo
-Start 1 until 5 is healthy
-Play Cook
-Loosen the leash on Beasley

A short to-do list for the HEAT/Spo. There's clearly something wrong with the system when no matter who is out there, the Grizzlies are outperforming us in all facets.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I remember the days when we'd lose like this, and trust that either the resulting emotions, or off-day, shore-up coaching would help us bounce back. I don't have that trust/faith/confidence anymore. Who are we playing (getting blown out by next)?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

POTG = Rudy Gay


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Schedule for the rest of the month

Toronto
Orlando
Portland 
Utah
@NY
Indiana
@NO
@SA

mg:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We are now at .500

WTF happened.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Sheesh glad I missed this game. So much for the 6-0 start right.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Someone mentioned it here earlier, but winning teams don't do things like start Diawara and play him for 8 minutes. We saw this **** last year when he started over Beasley for some inexplicable reason and never got another minute after his 8 minute first quarter stint. You just don't do that!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I dont get it. We havent led for 2 straight games...thats so pathetic


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Spo must go. That must become a theme around here.


----------



## Jesukki (Mar 3, 2009)

Its not Spo:s fault. Wade looks like he's thinkin something completely else than playing. He's not trying hard on some plays or maybe all of the plays.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jesukki said:


> Its not Spo:s fault. Wade looks like he's thinkin something completely else than playing. He's not trying hard on some plays or maybe all of the plays.


No offense, but the people in here complaining about Spo have watched this system for a lot longer than you and know much better the problems. Spo definitely has a lot of blame.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh, Ira. While this isn't polar contradiction, check out his response to my e-mail after the Dallas game regarding Spo not playing Magloire:



> I would counter that with two points guards on the floor for Dallas and quicker rotations required, he felt Jamaal could not cover the needed ground. Dampier often scored against the secondary defender.


I don't agree, but fine...

Check out what he said in his blog after tonight's game though:



> Perhaps it was a game late, considering how Dallas' Erick Dampier destroyed the Heat in the middle on Friday night, but Jamaal Magloire was the first Heat center off the bench.


There's no question Magloire would've helped against Dallas.



Jesukki said:


> Its not Spo:s fault. Wade looks like he's thinkin something completely else than playing. He's not trying hard on some plays or maybe all of the plays.


Umm...we did not lose this game because of Wade. We did not get blown out because of Wade.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I wouldn't look for any logic when it comes to Spo. On one hand, he sticks rigidly to his rotations in-game and thats perfectly fine with me (since I disagree with any sort of hot hand theory). I might disagree with his minute distribution but I appreciate the trust he has in himself and his players. 

But then he goes totally against his supposed philosophy by doing things like benching players after a short term slump or a few boneheaded mistakes and starting dudes like Diawara randomly.

Oh, and I wouldn't put any stock into what Ira says. His analysis is hardly better than that of some average fan you pull off the street.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Wade: 'The way we played tonight was unacceptable'*


> MIAMI - The season is degenerating into a Southwest Airlines commercial.
> 
> Because after Sunday's deplorable performance against the Memphis Grizzles, "Wanna Get Away" might best sum up where the Miami Heat stands.
> 
> ...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

> Richardson played only seven minutes in Friday's loss to Dallas and had missed three practices. Forward Yakhouba Diawara, who had not played since the second game of the season, started instead.
> 
> Spoelstra said he considered several options, including starting Dorell Wright. But he did not want to disrupt his recent rotation, in which Wright has been the first wing player off the bench.


Spo is getting too cute and just outcoaching himself. Dorell had all of one good game this entire year before tonight. He hasn't even gotten consistent minutes until the Denver game which was FIVE GAMES AGO. I mean, we just recently benched Cook and Arroyo a few games ago. Where in the world did Spo get this idea that we actually have a bench rotation? It's been musical ****ing chairs all year long with our backup wing players. Just play your best 5 damnit!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah this whole "leaving guys in their 'comfortable' position in the rotation" thing is a joke. He used it to start Diarrhea over Beasley last year, and here he is doing it with Wright now (notice Yakhouba is Spoelstra's "inspire the rest of the team" card). Doesn't it make more sense to start the better player...the one who has played significant minutes this season? Not randomly STARTING a guy who sucks and has barely played just so you can continue bringing the BETTER player off-the-bench. I wonder if anyone ever explained to him what he's doing, because once you spell it out, there's no chance of it making sense. You're also forcing the rest of the starting line-up to play with someone they've never played with, instead of someone that's at least been on the floor with some or all of them simultaneously. Would Wright or Beasley have felt uncomfortable starting in their respective scenarios?

Didn't the Lakers start Odom when one of their power players was out?

"Disrupt the rotation"...lol...get your head out of your tukas, Spo.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Just thinking, regarding why this team is so inconsistent...well, it might have something to do with the bench players being yo-yo'ed in and out of the rotation!

Seriously, stick with the 8-9 man rotation and thats it. 

Chalmers/Wade
Wade/Cook
Qrich/Wright
Beasley/Haslem
JO/JoREL (id prefer Magloire...but u know Spo...)

At least if these guys are getting consistent minutes they can give us consistent production. No use playing with a guys head and making them overthink things because they dont know when theyre gonna play again.

Thing is - this is the same beef that we had last year, and Spo said he was gonna fix it...so far, he hasnt.

You want a consistent bench? Give them consistent opportunities, not Spo-radic ones.

You want a consistent 2nd option? Run a play for Beas every once in a while.

You want better rebounding? Put in Magloire, who actually gets a body on someone and is an enforcer.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I remember reading somewhere that Ron Rothstein was responsible for Yak over Beasley last year. Dunno how true it is, still stupid.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

MB30 said:


> Just thinking, regarding why this team is so inconsistent...well, it might have something to do with the bench players being yo-yo'ed in and out of the rotation!
> 
> Seriously, stick with the 8-9 man rotation and thats it.
> 
> ...


I agree wholeheartedly. That is the precise rotation I'd want too, considering Spo's love for Jor-El.

Erik has been fast losing credibility in my book, and it's hard to buy anything he says now. We haven't seen a lot of what he's promised. 

And excellent use of "Spo-radic."


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Sometimes you can flip a coin and have it end up heads five times in a row. It happens, but you can't react and do something that will lower your chances for a desired outcome. You have to ride it out and understand that the statistics will all play out in the long run. You can't make shortsighted decisions and react negatively and lower your chances. Daequan sucked for a few games but I can guarantee you that if you play him the entire season you will win more games than benching him in response to his slump. Basically, I agree with my Aussie Heat brother about a confident rotation.

And it offends me that a starter's position is treated so cheaply on this team. It should be something that is coveted and achieved only through hard work and success and not handed out frivolously. You can be sure that at the very least you are robbing the competition subconsciously by cheapening such a sacred position. It's a disrespect to the game and I don't like it. I didn't like it last year either and these last two years have really tested every fiber of my Heat fan being.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Good analogy there Adam!

Very true, and I hate seeing what's going on with the JJ/Cook situation. JJ is getting the minutes that should go to Cook, and you can tell Spo is torn on who to give the minutes to by the inconsistency. We're committed to both after this year, a rarity on this roster. One, however, is ultimately more dynamic and versatile, while also being younger and in need of in-game development. The other is probably being acknowledged now as a mistake, but needs to be showcased if there's any chance of moving his unideal contract. I just wish they'd pick a direction and go with it. This yo-yo stuff is making me dizzy, and probably not endearing current and potential future players to the coach.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Adam said:


> Sometimes you can flip a coin and have it end up heads five times in a row. It happens, but you can't react and do something that will lower your chances for a desired outcome. You have to ride it out and understand that the statistics will all play out in the long run. You can't make shortsighted decisions and react negatively and lower your chances. Daequan sucked for a few games but I can guarantee you that if you play him the entire season you will win more games than benching him in response to his slump. Basically, I agree with my Aussie Heat brother about a confident rotation.


Riding out short term variance is exactly what I thought Spo's philosophy was, especially with his rigid minute distributions for guys like Wade(rarely plays beginning of the 4th), Beasley, Haslem, etc. But his handling of the wings says otherwise.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

I know the rotations have been questionable and all but you guys are all harping on that, a little too much. The offense isn't great but we have scored 90+ pts/game in December. 90+ should be able to win you more than 2 out of 6 games..

The problem is simple.. defense,defense,defense..the intensity, the effort, and it even looks like the preparation isn't there. In the month of December we have given up 100+ in every game. We're not going to win any games like that, not with the offense and personnel we have. We went from top 10-15 in defensive rating all the way down to 21. That's the story right there.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm not sure 90 is OK at the pace we seem to be playing now. Our Spo complaints are not all about the offense, but watching it, clearly help is needed there as well.



PoetLaureate said:


> Riding out short term variance is exactly what I thought Spo's philosophy was, especially with his rigid minute distributions for guys like Wade(rarely plays beginning of the 4th), Beasley, Haslem, etc. But his handling of the wings says otherwise.



Yup, and he tries to mask it about it being about matchups. I think matchups are often over-stated. We've seen Cook do a phenomenal job on LeBron James for Christ's sake.


----------

